# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Myelitis transversa

## jenna31

Hallo mensen ik zou graag in contact willen komen met mensen die miss ook de ziekte myelitis transversa hebben. Mijn vader heeft het en wil hem zo graag helpen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jenna,

He vervelend dat je vader myelitis transvers heeft!
Hier staan heel veel ervaringen en hier staat een artikel.
Hopelijk heb je er wat aan!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## jenna31

Dank je wel voor je mooie woorden.

Groetjes mirella

----------


## SanneJoan

Hoi Jenna,

Bij mij is MT gediagnostiseerd en heb drie ontstekingen, twee in het ruggenmerg en een onderaan in mijn nek. Ben afgelopen woensdag (15 juni) na bijna 6 weken op de afdeling neurologie van het St. Jansdal in Harderwijk, overgebracht naar een Revalidatiecentrum.
Bij mij trad de aanval binnen amper twee weken op en is er nu spraken van een beetje herstel. Moeilijk in te schatten waar het herstel stopt om daarna de definitieve schade vast te stellen. Kan je er dus veel over vertellen, wellicht te veel.Sanne.

----------


## SanneJoan

Even een berichtje voor Jenna31.
Ik maak op dit moment gebruik van een algemene pc in de huiskamer van
Vogellanden het revalidatiecentrum waar ik sinds afgelopen woensdag verblijf.
Ik kan hier niet je berichtje openen omdat die site geblokkeerd is. Ik hoop in de loop van de week mijn eigen laptop hier te hebben. Je mag me ook mailen: [email protected]

----------


## JeanetM

Hoi, 

Bij mij is er sinds een maand Myelitis Transversa geconstateerd... Ik heb nu 2x in het ZH gelegen, 
Hoe gaat het nu met je vader???

----------


## jenna31

Ja het gaat wel, lopen blijft lastig. We gaan 10 oktober voor een second opinion in leuven. Misschien dat zij wel iets kunnen vinden wat ze hier over het hoofd hebben gezien. Hoe is het verder met jou?

----------


## JeanetM

Lopen gaat alsof ik op een gelmat of op eieren loop... Gevoel op mn rug is iets beter...op mn linkerbeen heb ik nog een plek zitten... Verder ben ik heel snel moe en heb ik een zeer hoge kans om MS te ontwikkelen... Al met al een moeilijke tijd..

Sterkte met je vader x

----------


## jenna31

Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte, en verlies nooit de moed he.

Liefs Jenna x

----------


## joyce98

> Hallo mensen ik zou graag in contact willen komen met mensen die miss ook de ziekte myelitis transversa hebben. Mijn vader heeft het en wil hem zo graag helpen.


jenna31 mijn vader heeft ook myelitis transversa (en ik ben nog maar 13),maar ik praat er niet graag over omdat niemand me begrijpt :Frown:  
groetjes joyce

----------


## greeteken

Hallo iedereen,

Ik heb mij al vroeger voorgesteld in andere berichten op deze site, maar toch één vraagje nog. Bij mij is er ook MT vastgesteld, heb al verschillende aanvallen gehad en terug iedere keer van onder de lader naar boven klimmen met ups en downs. Zonder van de vele pijn te spreken.
Ik zou graag eens in contact komen met iemand die in België Myelitis Transversa heeft en er eens kunnen over spreken.
Hopend op een reactie

Groetjes
Greet

----------


## ylrebmik

Hallo,

Bij mij is vorige week (16 mei) tm vastgesteld.
Het begon met pijn in mijn rug en dan is alles op een paar uur tijd vanaf de borst tot tenen uitgevallen. Ook de controle van de blaas en de darm is weg.
We zijn nu 1 week verder en nog steeds geen gevoel. Het betert wel maar heeeel miniem. Dagelijks doe ik oefeningen op mijn zithouding want heb niks van ballans meer. Ik zie kleine betering en ben daardoor bij om. Ook heel veel tintelingen en meer en meer spasmen in de benen.
Ik hoop dat het vlug betert maar ik vrees ervoor. Ik hoop dat er nog mensen zijn die hier kunnen over meepraten en hoe zij het verder doen in hun leven.

Dank u

----------


## ylrebmik

hallo,

Hier een lotgenootje uit belgie met tm. Ik verblijf nu al een week in kortrijk.
Alles is uitgevallen vanaf de borst naar beneden. Ik merk dagelijks kleine beteringen maar heeele kleintjes. 
Graag had ik graag eens geweten hoe anderen revalideren en hoe lang ze erover doen om te genezen want dokters kunnen daar ook niet op antwoorden. 
Groetjes

----------


## greeteken

Hallo Kimberly

Omdat ik nog niets van mailtje ontvangen heb, want je had het in Libelle ook gezet en naar mij gemaild.
Ja, bij mij begon het in 2002, TM komt zeer plots, heb alle enkele aanvallen terug gehad, het ene wat we zeker moeten doen is luisteren naar ons lichaam en niet omgekeerd, want dat gaat niet meer.Heb ook terug een aanval gehad de 8ste mei, en ben nog aan het revalideren, ik zie ook maar beetje bij beetje beterschap, maar de moed volhouden en optimistisch blijven en we geraken er, maar niet meer zoals voordien, maar terug leefbaarder. Ik had je mn mailadres gegeven, [email protected] zo kunnen we eens contact opnemen want ik ben maar een 12 km van kortrijk, dus kunnen we verder eens ons verhaal en onze klachten horen van elkaar. Veel moed, vele groetjes en tot verder hoors, mails
Greet

----------


## tamboer

hallo mijn naam is kea een paar maanden geleden is bij mij de ziekte m.t. vastgesteld in combinatie met de ziekte van lyme wie heeft dit ook .m.v.g.kea

----------


## Emmy Oosterbaan

Hallo lieve mensen,
Mijn naam is Emmy Oosterbaan, ben een vrouw van 43 jaar. Heb eind maart 2012 een hernia operatie aan de L5 wervel gehad. Het herstel en revalideren is erg goed en zonder problemen verlopen. Het enige wat ik hieraan over heb gehouden is af en toe getintel of doof gevoel in linkervoet. Dat komt en gaat. Medio augustus 2012 zijn we teruggekomen van een vakantie uit Griekenland. Het viel mij op dat ik steeds meer prikkelingen en een wattengevoel op beide voeten kreeg. Eerst af en toe en nu al meer dan4 weken fulltime. In eerste instantie kreeg ik bij de EHBO in het Anthonius Ziekenhuis een MRI van mijn onderrug, omdat men dacht dat ik het z.g. Cadau syndroom had. Men kon niets zien op de MRI. Alles zag er keurig uit. Ik moest een nieuwe afspraak maken bij de neuroloog in het ziekenhuis. Bij de neuroloog kreeg ik weer de standaard onderzoeken en zij trok de conclusie om weer een afspraak te maken voor een z.g. EMG (=zenuw- en spieronderzoek) en een nieuwe MRI. Gezien de drukke agenda kon ik pas twee weken later terecht. Daar ik geen koorts of uitvalverschijnselen had was ik geen spoed. Daar kon ik het mee doen. Al gelang de week voorbij ging en ik gewoon probeerde door te werken liepen de prikkelingen en het wattengevoel in mijn voeten steeds verder op. Tot de bewuste vrijdagmiddag ik ineens twee keer door mijn knieeen op mijn werk zakte oftewel krachtverlies in mijn benen. In eerste instantie wilde de assistente een terugbelverzoek voor de neuroloog maken, maar toch vertrouwde zij het niet en werd ik binnen een half uur teruggebeld. Of ik mij toch weer bij de EHBO in het ziekenhuis wilde melden. Ik weet niet goed hoe ik met verkrampte tenen en uitvalverschijnselen toch met mijn auto bij het ziekenhuis ben gekomen, maar na uitvoerig onderzoek en weer een MRI kreeg ik te horen dat ik een nachtje moest blijven. De dienstdoende weekendneuroloog heeft de volgende dag een ruggemergpunctie afgenomen. Op de MRI van mijn rug had men een onsteking aan het ruggemerg gezien. Bij een ruggemergpunctie werd een paar uur later duidelijk dat het echt om een onsteking ging. Na overleg werd besloten men alvast een stootkuur van 3 dagen 1000 mg metyl prednisolon via het infuus wilde toedienen.De enige MRI die men nog moest doen was die van het hoofd en de nek. Die dinsdag erop werd deze ook gemaakt. 's middags kregen wij te horen dat er inderdaad een onsteking op het ruggemerg in mijn nek was geconstateerd. Tevens had men wat witte vlekjes in mijn hoofd gezien. Lopen ging ineens erg slecht en men besloot om mij toch nog een dag te houden. In overleg met de fysio mocht ik de volgende dag naar huis. Ik ben nu ongeveer 2 weken thuis en moet veel rusten. Voor de zenuwpijn heb ik Lyrica 75mg en ter versterking hiervan heb ik Amitriptyline 10MG TEVA gekregen. Ik heb niet echt het idee dat dit helpt want het is 1 grote rollercoaster in mijn benen en vooral als ik loop in mijn voeten. Mij is verteld dat ik de prednisolon zijn werk moet laten doen (binnen 2-4 weken moeten er tekenen van herstel zijn) door veel te rusten. Tevens moet ik zorgen dat ik mobiel word. Ik heb het hier erg moeilijk mee. Aan de ene kant moet ik rusten en aan de andere kant moet ik mobiliseren. Dat zijn twee uitersten. Het lopen gaat steeds beter. Maar mijn ontlastingsspieren werken totaal niet meer. Ik heb vanuit het ziekenhuis zakjes lactuose gekregen, maar die doen helemaal niets. Daarnaast heb ik voor 3x een Klean prep kuur gekregen. Dit is een kuur die ervoor zorgt dat je darmen helemaal schoongespoeld worden in een paar uur. Dit werkt wel, maar alleen als ik deze kuur doe. Mijn darmen zelf doen op dit moment helemaal niets meer.
Vrijdag 12 oktober heb ik na 4 weken weer een gesprek met de neuroloog over hoe het nu gaat. Ben erg onzeker en weet niet goed met de situatie om te gaan. Op dit moment zit ik thuis op de bank en doe ik bijna niets. Zit met heleboel vragen. Vooral hoe nu verder en kan ik ooit weer werken (heb een fulltime baan). 
Hoop dat iemand iets uit mijn verhaal herkent.
gr.
Emmy

----------


## theo57

Hallo Emmy , 




Mijn naam is Theo ( man van 57 ) 
In okt. 2012 kreeg ik last van tintelingen in mijn benen.
Ben in het weekend naar de huisartsenpost geweest en hier werd ik naar huis gestuurd met de mededeling dat de klachten vanzelf zouden verdwijnen.
De volgende dag ben ik naar m'n werk gegaan , maar ik stond niet stabiel op m'n benen .
Wat later op de dag viel ik zelfs.
Hierop besloot ik naar mijn eigen huisarts te gaan, die stuurde mij naar de neuroloog waar ik de volgende dag al terecht kon .
De neuroloog liet mij enkele testjes doen en besloot mede doordat ik het Herpes simplex virus bij me draag mij op te nemen en dezelfde dag een MRI uit te laten voeren.
De neuroloog dacht eerst ook aan het Cauda Equina syndroom.
Na de MRI kwam de neuroloog me vertellen dat er ontstekingen te zien waren die hij toeschreef aan het Herpus virus , hierdoor diende ik 2.5 week in het ziekenhuis te blijven in verband met het toedienen van Zovirax via infuus .
De volgende dag wilde men bij mij een lumbaal-punctie afnemen .
Dit werd eerst 2 x door assistenten gedaan ( beide malen pijnlijk mislukt ) waarna de neuroloog de 3de ( pijnloos en gelukt ) deed .
In de loop van de week verslechterde mijn situatie ( steeds moeizamer lopen achter rollator ) waardoor besloten werd tot een 2de MRI .
Hierop zag men dat de ontstekingen niets afgenomen waren.
Naarmate de dagen vorderden verslechterde mijn situatie verder . ( vanaf mijn middel verlamd )
Hierdoor werd besloten verdere onderzoeken ( Mri , zenuw en spierenonderzoek en wederom een lumbaal-punctie ) te verrichten.
Dit keer werd een MRI van mijn gehele rug gemaakt.
Hierop was te zien dat ik ontstekingen in mijn ruggenmerg had ( wat men Myelitis Transversa noemt )
Dezelfde dag werd gestart met een stootkuur Solumedrol ( 3 x 1000 cc )
Een paar uur na het toedienen van dit middel merkte ik al verschil ( ik kon een voet weer minimaal bewegen )
Na 17 dagen ziekenhuis ben ik er lopend ( zij het met ondersteuning van mijn vrouw ) weer uitgegaan .
Tot ca . medio dec. merkte ik steeds kleine verbeteringen.
Ik ben toen ook gestart met revalidatie .
Tot op heden ( mei 2013 ben ik hier mee bezig ) .
Ik heb hierbij geen of minimale resultaten geboekt !
Heb blijvend last van tintelingen in beide benen , doof gevoel in onderbenen en zeer pijnlijke onderrug tijdens zitten en liggen.
Ik gebruik sedert 4 weken lyrica ( 3 x 75 mg ) wat ook weinig verlichting geeft .
Over ca . 3 weken ben ik uitbehandeld op het revalidatiecentrum .
Wil deze week met mijn huisarts overleggen hoe nu verder .

Tot zover mijn relaas ( ben benieuwd wat anderen ondervinden van MT )


Grt. Theo

----------


## Marchel

Hallo 
Ik heb op 3 Jullie 2012 Mylitis transversa n ben nu nog hetstellende.
Gelukkig loop ik weer los en ook mt ondersteuning van krukken.
Hoe gaat het met jou.
Vriiendelijke groet Marchel


> Hallo,
> 
> Bij mij is vorige week (16 mei) tm vastgesteld.
> Het begon met pijn in mijn rug en dan is alles op een paar uur tijd vanaf de borst tot tenen uitgevallen. Ook de controle van de blaas en de darm is weg.
> We zijn nu 1 week verder en nog steeds geen gevoel. Het betert wel maar heeeel miniem. Dagelijks doe ik oefeningen op mijn zithouding want heb niks van ballans meer. Ik zie kleine betering en ben daardoor bij om. Ook heel veel tintelingen en meer en meer spasmen in de benen.
> Ik hoop dat het vlug betert maar ik vrees ervoor. Ik hoop dat er nog mensen zijn die hier kunnen over meepraten en hoe zij het verder doen in hun leven.
> 
> Dank u

----------


## Marchel

Hallo 
Ik heb op 3 Jullie 2012 Mylitis transversa n ben nu nog hetstellende.
Gelukkig loop ik weer los en ook mt ondersteuning van krukken.
Hoe gaat het met jou.
Vriiendelijke groet Marchel

----------


## theo57

Hallo Marchel

Het lopen gaat weer redelijk goed ( krijg alleen tintelingen en doof gevoel in benen ) 
Blijf alleen regelmatig hevige pijn in mijn onderrug houden .
Dit gebeurt steeds zonder enige aanleiding . 
Hiervoor ben ik door mijn huisarts doorverwezen naar de pijnpoli ( hoop dat dit iets oplevert )
Heb jij ook dergelijke klachten ?


Grt. Theo

----------


## Marchel

Hallo Theo.
Leuk dat je terug reageer.
Toen ik het kreeg was enorm schrikken, kwis nie wat mij overkwam.
Was bang dat ik nooit meer zou kunnen lopen door de verlamming.
Vreemde ervaring was het voor mij.
Ik ben ziek, maar zie er niet ziek uit en ik barstte van de energie.maar kon het nergens kwijt.
Maar gelukkig na 4 maanden ging het beter. Ik loop weer. voel mij weer de gelukkigste man op aarde.
Pijn is bij mij constant aanwezig, gloeiende benen, voel de kou niet aan mijn rechter been en zij.
En als ik het voel zijn het net naalden prikkels.
Ademen gaat af en toe moeilijk als ik mij te veel inspan en sleep met mijn linker been als ik mijn gedachte er niet bij hou.
Verder heb ik het gevoel dat ik veel kan alleen moet ik het daarna bekopen. niet leuk dus.
Ik heb 2x in de week sport en ficio. houd mij lekker bezig.
Positief blijven Theo ik weet zeker dat het goed komt.
We hebben het zelfde maar ervaren het allebei anders.
Vergeleken met vorig jaar en nu ben ik een heel stuk vooruit gegaan.
Ik hoop dat de pijnpoli iets voor je kan doen en iets voor je oplevert. Misschien ook wat voor mij.

Sterkte en vriendelijke groet,
Marchel

----------

